# Chasseur Malinois- Working Belgian Malinois website



## Chad Hunter

Our website for our kennels is up and running. There will be two breedings announced within the month. Thank you all for your interest. 

www.chasseurmalinois.com


----------



## Laney Rein

Nice website, Chad. Are you available for visitors? Do you do any work still with protection dogs? I live in Buckeye. Megan on here lives in Goodyear and trains french ring.


----------



## Jhun Brioso

Very nice website Chad.. I see that you have donna. We've also imported a mali from siam crown. The one we've got is an A'TIM grandson out of Diego van het dreiland IPO3.


----------



## Chad Hunter

yes, your more than welcome to come out and take a look. Training field is just about finished as well as the new kennel system. We are on 7 acres. You can contact me as you please, Thanks


----------



## Dave Martin

Nice website and dogs, Chad. Look forward to learning more about your program.

Best of luck in the future.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Hey Chad, the website looks great. And you know I love that Gino  Is he going to be the sire of one of those upcoming litters?


----------



## Chad Hunter

Thanks Kadi  Mr. Gino will be sire to a litter starting beginning of next year. I will definitely keep you posted on that litter. He has a few French Ring legs to obtain first


----------

